# June Sales Code



## CEM Store (Jun 9, 2008)

Junesalescode

For the month of June CEM Store will be offering 10% off of three of our most popular research chemicals. 

*Clomid
Tamox
Clen*

Just enter the code *junesalescode* and you will get 10% off any or all three of these chems. Remember this code runs till the end of June so be sure to stop by the store to take advantage of the savings. 

CEM Store


----------



## fulham229 (Jun 30, 2008)

Got my order thanks CEM store,  very fast delivery


----------

